# Advanced Passenger Information - Eurotunnel.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*I've just booked a crossing by Eurotunnel and to finish the booking I've had to complete the Advanced Passenger Information section.*

*It's a bit of a pain in the *rse and, although I've done it, I wondered what happens when you get to the Folkestone Terminal if you haven't filled it in?*

*Problems or not?*


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, I spoke to them about it and you will take longer to get through, we just went straight through in September no problems.
Eddie.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

What will happen if you have not filled in the API is that your passports will be checked by the UK authorities as you proceed to departure. If you have completed the API you are, at least in my experience of the two times I have used it, waved through.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Given that it only takes a few minutes to complete online I would have thought it the much easier option. You could be subject to all sorts of delays at the terminal if its not completed and that might only be queuing behind others who have done the same?


David


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have done it several times now and have noticed that when you pull up at the border control booth they obviously know who you are and it seems you pass through quicker than before it was introduced.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Last trip we filled in for four of us but one couldnt go but they never asked anything about the missing traveller though.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

It's basically a farce like a lot of the border control procedures that serve no useful purpose. Were it to be applied properly then there is the sensible argument that we would know who was leaving the country and could therefore (theoretically) know who was illegally overstaying their visits here. There are also other benefits from knowing who leaves the UK. I was on a coach trip through the Tunnel three weeks or so ago and we were waived right through Passport Control with no-one coming on board. Our names hadn't been given in advance as the coach operator didn't even have them.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As we've only travelled via the tunnel recently, I was just wondering if they use the API procedure on the ferries as I can't find any reference to it on P&O's website?

Pete


----------

